# Residence/Work Visa Run



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Fellows,

I have recently changed my job and cancelling the existing work visa. I may get the new work visa next week and want to do a visa run via Oman. Any help shall be welcom if someone has already done this before (not for visit visa).

Regards,


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you after a lift or advice ?


----------



## jaymarcus (Apr 11, 2013)

*Visa run*



lazer220 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have recently changed my job and cancelling the existing work visa. I may get the new work visa next week and want to do a visa run via Oman. Any help shall be welcom if someone has already done this before (not for visit visa).
> 
> Regards,


Hi, I'll advice you visit the "Visa run thread" on here for faster help tips.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Speak to the PRO at new company as to what they want you to do.


----------



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

mariot said:


> Speak to the PRO at new company as to what they want you to do.


Thanks Mariot

I spoke with the PRO and they told me they need my cancellation papers to issue new visa. They are not much sure about possible options to come back on new visa other than Air/Kish island....


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

'28 days visa on arrival proving residence permit of GCC member states' according to Wikipedia for Pakistani passport holders traveling to Oman. If you have a car drive there, else fly Oman air, can get return flight for under 400AED if you plan correctly.


----------



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Are you after a lift or advice ?


Advice


----------



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

mariot said:


> '28 days visa on arrival proving residence permit of GCC member states' according to Wikipedia for Pakistani passport holders traveling to Oman. If you have a car drive there, else fly Oman air, can get return flight for under 400AED if you plan correctly.


Dear Mariot, 

You are not getting the point. I will reach Oman border with my GCC residence permit already cancelled. I will be having New work permit (not yet stamped) in hand to return back and get it stamped. Usually, this is done by traveling to Kish island via airport. I need someone who has done it before via Oman/Hatta by road.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Lazer, most likely you cannot do this by road (I was told by my PRO that this is not possible, but never tested it). Will likely need to it via Oman (or Kish). This is because your passport is not entitled for a visa on arrival in Oman. So you literally just fly on the same plane back (as opposed to entering Oman, which you would do if you were travelling by road). 
- based on second hand info from my PRO.

The roundtrip fare will be under Dhs 1000 if you choose the time and day of the flight carefully.


----------



## lazer220 (Apr 29, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Lazer, most likely you cannot do this by road (I was told by my PRO that this is not possible, but never tested it). Will likely need to it via Oman (or Kish). This is because your passport is not entitled for a visa on arrival in Oman. So you literally just fly on the same plane back (as opposed to entering Oman, which you would do if you were travelling by road).
> - based on second hand info from my PRO.
> 
> The roundtrip fare will be under Dhs 1000 if you choose the time and day of the flight carefully.


Thanks Man,

I got a new lead tomorrow which might be helpful for others so i am sharing it here. The typing Center guys told me that once the existing work permit is cancellled, they can make documents for visa change (600 Dhs) and you can just visit dubai immigration to make in-out and you are done. No need to fly or travel etc. Your new work permit shall be stamped later....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

lazer220 said:


> Thanks Man,
> 
> I got a new lead tomorrow which might be helpful for others so i am sharing it here. The typing Center guys told me that once the existing work permit is cancellled, they can make documents for visa change (600 Dhs) and you can just visit dubai immigration to make in-out and you are done. No need to fly or travel etc. Your new work permit shall be stamped later....


This is how i had got it done in 2009. But I had heard that this practice was no longer allowed (and colleagues who joined later needed to fly to Oman).
WHy not just rely on your new PRO's advice and fly out/in


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

My visa was cancelled in June new visa only issued in October due to pro messup paid the overstay fine and never exited. The entry exit status can still be changed, like rs stated


----------

